# Piel Frama?



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I need a new case for my iPhone 3Gs and have heard good things about the Piel Frama iPad case. The one I'm considering has the snap closure at the bottom. Does anyone here have any yay or nay thoughts on this product? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I've ordered their iPhone 4 case and should be receiving it later this week (delivery estimated for the 29th). I believe the design is very similar to that for the 3Gs. I'd be happy to post photos and a review once I have it.

It will be my first iPhone case from them, but I've used their cases for my Palm, Tablet PC, iPad and Kindle and have never been anything less than 100% thrilled. The leather is soft and gorgeous, and the cases last forever. In fact, my Tablet PC case has outlasted the PC and still looks amazing.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> I've ordered their iPhone 4 case and should be receiving it later this week (delivery estimated for the 29th). I believe the design is very similar to that for the 3Gs. I'd be happy to post photos and a review once I have it.
> 
> It will be my first iPhone case from them, but I've used their cases for my Palm, Tablet PC, iPad and Kindle and have never been anything less than 100% thrilled. The leather is soft and gorgeous, and the cases last forever. In fact, my Tablet PC case has outlasted the PC and still looks amazing.


Thanks so much, I'd love to read your review and see pics of your new Iphone 4 case!
I'm also happy to hear that you're very happy with your other PF cases, that bodes well for 
a future order


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the Piel Frama with snap for my iPad. I also have a Piel Frama for my iTouch that has the magnet latch. For the iPad I am glad I got the snap closure, even though the magnet latch was sold out at that time. It holds my iPad closed better and protects it extremely well. 
The magnet on the iTouch is perfect for the lighter weight. The snap wasn't necessary for protection.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I have the Piel Frama with snap for my iPad. I also have a Piel Frama for my iTouch that has the magnet latch. For the iPad I am glad I got the snap closure, even though the magnet latch was sold out at that time. It holds my iPad closed better and protects it extremely well.
> The magnet on the iTouch is perfect for the lighter weight. The snap wasn't necessary for protection.


Thanks for your review of your PF cases. I'll probably end up getting a case for my iPhone as I've read nothing but good things about their products. Do you recommend any particular website for best deals?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Cases.com has great deals and currently has a sale on. I can also PM you a discount code for an additional 15% off if you're interested.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> Cases.com has great deals and currently has a sale on. I can also PM you a discount code for an additional 15% off if you're interested.


Thanks, a discount code would be great!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought mine from cases.com also.  Best prices and quick shipping.  Customer service was very good for a Kindle DX cover I got that didn't fit very well.  No problems.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Received my iPhone 4 case today, and, as always with Piel Frama, I'm in love. I've gone through several cheaper cases waiting for this one to arrive, but now I can't imagine wanting anything else on my phone. (Except maybe the same case in different colors - case addiction? who, me?)

I'll post a full review and photos within the next few days.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I bought mine from cases.com also. Best prices and quick shipping. Customer service was very good for a Kindle DX cover I got that didn't fit very well. No problems.


I looked at their site and they have a huge selection! Glad to hear they have good CS as well.



Yossarian said:


> Received my iPhone 4 case today, and, as always with Piel Frama, I'm in love. I've gone through several cheaper cases waiting for this one to arrive, but now I can't imagine wanting anything else on my phone. (Except maybe the same case in different colors - case addiction? who, me?)
> 
> I'll post a full review and photos within the next few days.


Excellent, looking forward to your review!


----------

